# Finally, a FB page for my mousery!



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hey Everybody!

I finally made a facebook page for my mousery. It is under Mad Science Mousery. I am only 29, but on the internets I am about 75yo, so if you have suggestions on how to do things better, please let me know. I'm not 100% sure how facebook works bc I don't care for anything social and I suck at technology lol. So if it looks like I need help with this, don't be afraid to offer it


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks good keep up the photos add some hairless mice to it


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hah! I found it.  That did require me to figure out a bit more about FB, other than clicking groups... :? Ahem. I'm using FB as my sociable cat... so I'm not one to suggest what should be on a page there. I'll be in the same boat shortly myself.


----------

